# What do you think of my site?



## dcoates (Jul 28, 2008)

I would like to get some input on my site. It is a site for my photography but with some extras. it is a joomla site with a phpbb3 integration meaning that if you sign up or login on one the same is done on the other part of the site.

http://www.stillphotomemories.com


----------



## pm63 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey,

First of all, it says valid XHTML but it isn't. Fix it or take that out! Aside from that, I don't like the Joomla skin/design. It is very dark, sad and grey. The globe at the top doesn't really bear any relation to the site at all. Headings and nav should be clearer. But this should be easily fixable with a CMS.


----------

